# is pulling the ears back submissive?



## Smith3

The "seal face" of pulling the ears back when going in to rub a GSD head, is it a sign of submission?


----------



## msvette2u

Yes but it is normal and natural for dogs to do it...you'd need to also look at the entire body language, not just the ears.
It's normal too for dogs to put their ears back in displeasure too - which is why it's important to know the body language.

What else is going on with the dog when this is happening? Whose dog is it?


----------



## Smith3

No just curious. Petting my GSD, just the typical "seal face"


----------



## msvette2u

There's a dog body language book you might find interesting, I forget the name.

As you can see on this site - How to Interpret Your Dog's Body Language, Facial Expressions and Vocalizations
Dog's pull their ears back for many reasons, which is why it's important to look at the whole picture and not just the ears.


----------



## gaia_bear

That's a great link, thanks


----------



## Kyleigh

Whenever I come home and let Ky out of her crate her ears go back, tail starts wagging and she's eager to go out! She does the same thing every time she sees my dad!


----------



## pets4life

i dont think it means submission my dog pputs its ears back to my cat when it greets my cat i think its just a friendly greeting 

but it can also be nasty sometimes they will put their ears back before they bite

submission is more peeing on the spot tail between legs or belly up


----------



## Smith3

i guess i don't mean submissive in being scared, but submissive to a pack leader


----------



## pets4life

well my fat house cat is not my dogs pack leader thats for sure lol my dog is a very dominant bitch. Its just a friendly gesture.


----------



## marshies

My dog does it when she's cuddly, sleepy, and happy. She does it when people pet her.


----------



## LissG

hahaha THAT is a great pic!!! soooooo cute!!!
wolfy puts his ears back when he's happy, cuddly, greeting people, and sleepy.


----------



## Jax08

Dogs have so many expressions

"take pity on me" while begging for a pork chop









"Are you laughing at ME?"









"Is this my best side"









It's really about knowing your dog.


----------



## EJQ

In my years of living with GSDs I had two that would pin their ears back when they were happy and excited - while their ears were back their entire body was wagging. Our B'EL would tuck her tail and roll her eyes in sheer delight whenever she was scratched under her chin or on her chest. They all have their little quirks - you need to know your dog and read their over all body language.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

My dogs have their ears back all the time. Just means they are happy.

aw:


----------



## sheep

It can be happy and relaxed, and even enjoying, it can be from fear and insecurity, it can be many things. And sometimes, when they are enjoying it they can even lick their muzzles or blinking their eyes. 

My dog when he has that sleepy face, he actually look quite pitiful lol but he loves being petted and his hears would be down while landing his head on us.


----------



## sinderblok5

Smith3 said:


> The "seal face" of pulling the ears back when going in to rub a GSD head, is it a sign of submission?


Sometimes they pull their ears back to appear approachable. My dog pulls his ears back for me when he knows I’m scared of him. His size scares me sometimes, especially when he jumps on me or tries to do some weirdo things like sitting on my shoulder like a parrot lol


----------



## Kathrynil

Kais puts his ears back when he knows he's being naughty or when he is carrying something he found to his crate. Or when I'm playing "keep away" with him. Then he does "cute puppy ears" and trots away. I've always thought it was so cute and funny.


----------



## Petra's Dad

sinderblok5 said:


> Sometimes they pull their ears back to appear approachable. My dog pulls his ears back for me when he knows I’m scared of him. His size scares me sometimes, especially when he jumps on me or tries to do some weirdo things like sitting on my shoulder like a parrot lol


This thread is 8 years old....


----------



## sinderblok5

Petra's Dad said:


> This thread is 8 years old....


You get a gold star for good observation lol


----------

